# Ryobi 770r weedeater won't start



## Driver8 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi

I'm new to the forum here and need some advice. My Ryobi 770r weedeater wont start. This is an old (15 or so years) weedeater but had been working for me last season. Like an idiot, I left gas in there last year. So I drained the tank and disassembled and cleaned the carb and replaced the sparkplug. Then I put some new gas (unmixed) in the tank- started with the first pull. I let it run for about 10-15 seconds and then shut it down and drained the tank. I mixed some new fuel and put some into the tank. But now it won't start at all. I think the carb is fine (worked with the regular gas) but am stumped as to what is wrong. In the last few 2-3yrs I have replaced the gaskets, primer assembly and fuel line assemblies. They all seem to be working fine. Any and all help is appreciated.

D8


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

what gas ratio to oil mixture are you using for the engine? 1:32 or 1:50 or... more? you may have more oil than gas and that may be clogging up the carb with too much oil... and maybe the 10-15 secounds scored the cylinder or even worse though. clean tank throughly?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Hopefully you didn't trash the motor running it on straight gas. Never ever run a 2-cycle engine on straight gas. Pull the muffler and look for scoring on the piston/cylinder.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

yup... agree with hank... i had the pleasure of meeting a 2 cycle enigine that ran out of straight gas... when i removed the head it wasnt a very pretty sight...


----------



## Driver8 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I let it sit overnight and tried again, same luck. Then I opened up the choke all the way and it fired up on the first pull. Runs fine now, managed to finish up the whole back lawn. If it didn't fire up, I was going to check the head to see if I had damaged it. I looked on a bunch of forums and most of them recommended using straight gas to "clean out" the tank after letting some old gas sit in there for a few months. Perhaps I misread them and got lucky I didn't destroy the head.

Current problem though is that if I release the throttle, sucker dies right away. That is a much easier problem to deal with (for now at least). Thanks again for the input.

D8


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

carb problem is my guess


----------

